# Łódź (Lodz) - capital of Central Poland



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Lodz (Łódź, which means in Polish "boat") - capital of central Poland, a city in the centre of Europe:






Łódź the City of Culture - part 1:






Łódź the City of Culture - part 2:






Palace, garden and manufacture which belonged to the Poznański family:









































































The old Poznański's manufacture has been changed into a modern shopping, cultural and entertainment centre 'Manufaktura'.

Piotrkowska Street - the longest shopping street of Europe with many pubs and clubs:



























































































Grand Hotel today:










...and yesterday:










Would you in Łódź? www.cityoflodz.com

--

How to reach Łódź?

Łódź Władysław Reymont Airport: www.airport.lodz.pl
By train: from Warsaw every hour, from Cracow directly two times a day, from Berlin and Poznań - via Kutno.
By car: as shows the map.









Maps from: www.airport.lodz.pl


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Pictures taken by Yeż Hodowca (from hodowca.blox.pl):


----------



## lenin (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

Łódź is very interesting. Nice thread


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

November 1 was All Saints Day, especially celebrated in Poland. Here are some photos of Łódź old cemeteries taken by Yeż Hodowca:

The biggest Jewish cemetery in Europe on Bracka Street - New Jewish Cemetery, 'Kirchol':










Neogothic Karol Scheibler's Chapel on the evangelical part of the Old Cemetery on Ogrodowa Street:


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Some pictures of 'Manufaktura' in the old Poznański's textile manufacture - taken by me in January 2007:


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice, those pics are awesome truly a city of the 21st century.


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Pictures taken by Yeż Hodowca:

The building in the left is "Kamienica pod Gutenbergiem" - 86 Piotrkowska Street:










The glass building is Artur Rubinstein Philharmonic Orchestra on Narutowicz Street:










Kaliska railway station, stadium of FC ŁKS and new sport and show arena under construction; in the background - one of the largest city parks in Europe - Piłsudski Park 'Zdrowie':










A catholic church on Sienkiewicz Street:










Centre of Łódź:










Poznański Palace (in the down-left corner) and 'Manufaktura' shopping and entertainment centre:


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Some photos by Zbigniew Kotecki:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great collection, i really love such historical cities


----------



## lovecharlie (Aug 4, 2005)

Great photos, and some great old buildings.


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

"in the background - the biggest city park of Europe - Piłsudski Park 'Zdrowie'"

With 172 hectares?? No way! Actually the biggest city park in Europe is Phoenix Park in Dublin, Ireland (712 hectares), the biggest in Poland (and I belive 2nd in Europe) is WPKiW in Chorzów (522 hectares).


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

1000city said:


> "in the background - the biggest city park of Europe - Piłsudski Park 'Zdrowie'"
> 
> With 172 hectares?? No way! Actually the biggest city park in Europe is Phoenix Park in Dublin, Ireland (712 hectares), the biggest in Poland (and I belive 2nd in Europe) is WPKiW in Chorzów (522 hectares).


OK, now it's correct :] Thanks!


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Leopold Kindermann Villa built in Art Noveau style - 31/33 Wólczańska Street. Picture taken by pan_tomas:


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Roosevelt Street in the centre of Łódź (pictures from my mobile phone):


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Old power station (built 1912) in the Poznański's factory - today the biggest disco in Łódź, 'Elektrownia' in 'Manufaktura' centre (picture by Yeż Hodowca):


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Piotrkowska Street:














































Aleksander Newski orthodox church on Kilińskiego Street:


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Old tram on Nowomiejska Street (picture by brite):


----------



## Wesoły Romek (Aug 2, 2007)

I love Lodz :cheers: my city


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry but isn't Krakow the second city??


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Pictures by Yeż Hodowca:

Tai Chi in Manufaktura:



















Piotrkowska St./Roosevelt St.:










Orion Tower:



















Al. Piłsudskiego/Piotrkowska St.:










Łódź Gasworks headquarters ('140 years of Łódź Gasworks') - Uniwersity Street:










Kino "Bałtyk" - 'Baltic' Cinema:










Manufaktura:




























3th May Park (3th May 1791 - in this date the Polish and Lithuanian Constitution (since the Union in Lublin in 1569, Poland and Lithuania was one state - Commonwealth of the Crown of the Polish Kingdom and Grand Duchy of Lithuania) was passed - as first in Europe and second after the Constitution of United States):










Monument of Józef Piłsudski - the father of independent Republic of Poland after the World War I:



















Old power plant in the Karol Scheibler factory:























































The Old Cemetery:



















The Grave Chapel of Karol Scheibler on the Old Cemetery:



















Churches of Łódź:

Kościół Jezuitów:




























St. Stanisław Kostka Cathedral (on the right side):




























To be continued.


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

good quality old architecture, but what's with the drawings on the commie flats? :nuts:hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice city :cheers: thanks for those pics kay:


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

A banner from 2-3-2008  :










My photos:

Night of Museums (May 17th/18th 2008):

The Poznański Palace:


















































































Hands of Artur Rubinstein:


















Manufaktura:





































Factory Museum:










Museum of Pharmacy:









photo: press









photo: press


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

My photos:

Kościuszko Ave./Mickiewicz Ave.:




























Church on Skłodowska-Curie St.:










Collegium Anatomicum Lodzense:










An art noveau villa on Wólczańska St.:










Gdańska St.:



















Nicolaus Copernicus High School:




























Barlicki Sq.:










Hotel Savoy - photo taken by MiBac:










And its backyard - my photo:










Polish National Bank:










Kościuszko Ave./Green St.:










Kościuszko Ave.:





































Moniuszko St.:




























Moniuszko St./Piotrkowska St. - counting-house of Geyer:



















Piotrkowska St.:









































































--

The newest trams  - photo by Yeż Hodowca:


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Photos by Snakeeyes:

St. Matthew Evangelical-Augsburg Church:



















Photos by Yeż Hodowca:

St. Matthew Evangelical-Augsburg Church:










Assumption of Mary Katholic Church:










The oldest churches of Łódź:

St. Joseph Katholic Church:










St. Dorothy Katholic Church:










St. Aleksander Newski Orthodox Church:










Photo by Suriyawong:

St. Aleksander Newski Orthodox Church once more:


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Photos by Snakeeyes:

*Poznański Palace*:



















By Night of Museums:










*Piotrkowska Street*:










Restaurant Esplanada:



















Julian Tuwim, poet:










128 Piotrkowska St.:





































143 Piotrkowska St.:










11 Piotrkowska St. - House of Scheibler:










74 Piotrkowska St. - counting house of Geyer:










*Kościuszko Avenue*:

PKO BP S.A. (Powszechna Kasa Oszczędności Bank Polski S.A. - General Savings Bank of Poland PLC):




























NBP (Narodowy Bank Polski - Polish National Bank):


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Today's banner presents Łódź


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Another polish beautiful city!! :applause: You guys have so many amazing cities..


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

really surprising :uh:


----------



## zasina (Feb 25, 2006)

Shezan said:


> really surprising :uh:


What do you mean by that?


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I think he liked Łódź


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Another pics from Łódź


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some panoramas of the city center 



stefbra said:


>





pan_tomas said:


>





stefbra said:


>





lenin said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Next pics of city center*


















from Wikipedia.pl


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

www.uml.lodz.pl


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*University of Łódź: Faculty of Law [new building]*



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź Fashion Weekend 2008: Fashion show & Night shopping for VIP`s ONLY


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

More pics and film


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*The White Factory - Textile Museum*














































Pics by brite


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The Źródliska Park


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Anatewka - The Jewish Restaurant


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Please! Write sth coz I'm gonna break down


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The Textile Museum continuation


premier said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

martm said:


>


I won`t give up. I won`t give up !!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the images of the great city of Łódź (Wooj?). I've been following this thread closely. Lately, I've been trying to rediscover my Polish roots. I found a couple of my ancestors in the Jewish cemetery via the link you provided. Looking forward to more pic's.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ How nice  So you must to visit Łódź [yeah, sth like woodge, would ] now  
More pics:

Pomorska street


Spike J said:


>


Rewolucji street


MiBac said:


>


Narutowicza street


deschain said:


>





deschain said:


>





xkk said:


>


Jaracza street





And finally city center 


lenin said:


>



Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

mse112 said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Łódź` parks pt 1*

Matejki



















Poniatowskiego



















Ocalałych



























from Wikipedia.pl


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Łódź` parks pt. 2*

Reymonta









Legionów


















Młynek









Zaruskiego


















Wikipedia.pl

And what you think? ;>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Narodowy Bank Polski (=National Polish Bank)*





































© Gazeta Wyborcza


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

a very nice mix of architecture you have there!
this city is a really appealing one! interesting!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*European Institute*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*General view ;-)*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź in CNN 




[/QUOTE]


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

You can also visit my own thread: Łódź: Allinclusive! to get more photos of Łódź


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I saw it ^^ very nice too kay:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

© Gazeta Wyborcza


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*More pictures of The Textile Museum*



MiBac said:


>


Enjoy


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*The European Institute*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Stawy Jana (=John's Ponds)*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Zaruskiego Park*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*A bit of fashion ;P*




























© Gazeta Wyborcza


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

Great pics.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Open-air museum of urban wooden architecture*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*St Olga orthodox church*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*TrotuArt - Festival of street art*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*3 pics of 3 parks *









Słowackiego Park









Park at Piękna (=beautiful  Street 









Sielanka (=idyll ;-) Park


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

An old pic but I love it


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Philharmonic hall*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Orion Business Centre*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Faculty of management of the University of Łódź*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Christmas decoration*


----------



## moguai (Sep 27, 2008)

ww_lodz said:


>


veeery nice:rofl:
married me young lady


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Next part of street fashion *













































































































© Gazeta Wyborcza


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Lodz is 3rd in Poland!*

Nice thread, but Lodz isn't now the second largest city in Poland! :nono:
It was in the nineteen 90 but now this city has a serious problem with demography. Lodz and Lodz metro area is loosing about 7 thousand inhabitants per year, most of all polish cities! It's not likely that this process of depopulation will stop whenever.

*Now the second largest city in Poland is Krakow* which has rising metro area population

And offocial statistic (about population of polish cities)


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh yes, actually there are NO official statistics about number of inhabitants in polish metro areas so I also can tell you Łódź metro's rising. In fact, if all Łódź inhabitants registered, Łódź would still be the second city in Poland. But that's Tim, he knows best and he's... from Kraków :lol:

BTW: who cares? :dunno:


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

ww_lodz said:


> Oh yes, actually there are NO official statistics about number of inhabitants in polish metro areas so I also can tell you Łódź metro's rising.


it's not true. You have a simply and easily access to database of information about current population of each local government unit in Poland:
www.gus.pl
For this reason it is no problem to check that unfortunately Lodz metro area is loosing its population. 



ww_lodz said:


> In fact, if all Łódź inhabitants registered, Łódź would still be the second city in Poland.


No, you are completely wrong. More people lives in Krakow. In Krakow we have abot 60 thousand more students then in Lodz so after registered all these people the difference between Krakow and Lodz would be much bigger to Krakow advantage of course.



ww_lodz said:


> But that's Tim, he knows best and he's... from Kraków :lol:


You are right. I'm from Krakow but as far as I know on this forum we write about facts so I suggest you to read official statistic about population and do not live in a "fantasy world" 



ww_lodz said:


> BTW: who cares? :dunno:


:sly:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I wish Parisian Girl rated the fashion


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL OK, if I must!? :laugh:

In one simple word: DIABOLICAL! :bowtie:

Sorry, me :naughty:, but O M G! :runaway:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

What do you mean by that ? 

PS omg, that was a mistake xD 

PS2 Some of them are well-dressed, aren't they?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I was _kidding_, in part, of course, hence ---> :bowtie:  

But yea, some of them look just fine, just like most regular people everywhere in the world I guess. That girl with the red scarf around her face looks quite good actually...she seems to have decent fashion sense anyway. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics  kay:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The 5th Polonaise dance with A-level students at Piotrkowska street 



























This is our Julwian Tuwim, borned in Łódź poet and writer; when you rub his nose, it'll bring you luck : D



































































































































































© Gazeta Wyborcza


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> I was _kidding_


OMG, I almost had a coronary attack! :nono: 


christos-greece said:


> Amazing pics  kay:


You know I like ya  Thx :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

stefbra said:


>


Today's pic


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a very nice city. I had never seen pictures of Poland before, these were good though


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ww_lodz said:


> Today's pic


It is very nice pic


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Indeed  And I've just posted some new pics in my own thread. So check it out if you want to


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*General view by Monia [Picasa]*



























Now the whole building is in the same colour 





















































































































































































Great, isn't it?


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

Let me bring you some pictures of winter in Łódź. You can see the Matejki Park with the University of Łódź Library building at the background and the majestic Saint Teresa Church in the last photo


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Lodz looks so nice here with all the snow... luv these kind of photos.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

With the snow it even looks better!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some winter wonderland pics of mine [takem from Rudzka Mountain]  Hope you'll like them 








































































































































And the city centre:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Really liked the street art, nice sculptures and also nice snowy shotskay:

Btw there is a thing which I have noticed lately that the color of trams don't suit the atmosphere of the city. They should change it.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Kafkas said:


> Really liked the street art, nice sculptures


That's funny coz some people in Łódź think they're tacky 



> Btw there is a thing which I have noticed lately that *the color of trams don't suit the atmosphere of the city*. They should change it.


What do you mean?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

ww_lodz said:


> That's funny coz some people in Łódź think they're tacky


maybe people find them tacky cuz most of them have build by same material, City's art and decoration department can use marbel scluptures and metalic materials too but still the existing ones look nice especially the one with piano and the guy on the wall reading newspaper.




ww_lodz said:


> What do you mean?


red and yellow give inert feeling, dull and modest actually. They could use blue and turqoise or just yellow on those trams also adverts could give lively look too


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Kafkas said:


> maybe people find them tacky cuz most of them have build by same material, City's art and decoration department can use marbel scluptures and metalic materials too but still the existing ones look nice especially the one with piano and the guy on the wall reading newspaper.


This is a sculpture of Arthur Rubinstein and his daughter protested against it because of its low artistic value. But if someone like it, it's ok to have I think 



> red and yellow give inert feeling, dull and modest actually. They could use blue and turqoise or just yellow on those trams also adverts could give lively look too


Actually these are colours of the city  But they used to be all red and most of Łódź inhabitants loved it.

PS Blue trams you can notice in Kraków or Wrocław.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

ww_lodz said:


> This is a sculpture of Arthur Rubinstein and his daughter protested against it because of its low artistic value. But if someone like it, it's ok to have I think


I thought it's just a regular sculpture. maybe her daughter waits a more detailed and different work justly since it looks like the other ones in the city. But that doesn't mean that sculpture is bad that just means he deserves to have different kind of style than others.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Whoa, so many people in these photos wearing red scarfs, wooly hats, gloves, etc... something to do with the Polish flag/patriotism?


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

:lol: Maybe, but you know, in such case they should also have sth white


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

That makes me laugh xD

Source for all the bicycle pictures: Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^As you are still online, please edit in some credits for your photos so that I do not have to delete them. In Cityscapes we must credit the pictures. If you took the pictures yourself, then tell us that information. Thank you


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice photos. Its give me a great idea. I go out to ride!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bicycle's pics are truly amazing...


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ww_lodz said:


> :lol: Maybe, but you know, in such case they should also have sth white


Absolutely. :cheers:

U got something for _bicycles?_ Just saying as a lot of your photos have bicycles in them.  

Oh btw, if u are not too busy right now then why not go and put some CREDITS to your photos huh?! That way u see they may not suddenly and mysteriously disappear in the middle of the night! :shifty:


----------



## iambic peremeter (Jan 22, 2009)

those people look like natural born loosers.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Why you think so?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

iambic peremeter said:


> those people look like natural born loosers.


May ask you why? :dunno:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Łódź yards*































































































































All taken by Bogusław Bieliński


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Matejki Park and some buildings of The University of Łódź*































































































































All taken by Bogusław Bieliński


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

really have to visit Lodz someday, especially since we named our dog Lodz (only because it sounds so cute)


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ You called him or her 'Lodz' or 'Łódź' ? 









Tomasz Stańczak / AG


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Very grand and stylish building here....any info on this please?
> Thx for posting, xkk :cheers:




The villa, designed by Ignacy Stebelski originally belong to manufacturer Reinhold Richter. It was built in 1904, in mixed, german&english style, with the influence of mennerism and art-noveau. 

Now the headquarters of Technical University are located there.

More photos:




















And some photos from the neighbourhood of the Richter's villa (other old villas and factories located in the Politechnika campus, modern tower of the Faculty of Architecture & old sport arena - refurbished now):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Technical University building -the villa- looks great inside and outside also


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok, back to more trivial aspect of life, which is street fashion


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

xkk said:


> The villa, designed by Ignacy Stebelski originally belong to manufacturer Reinhold Richter. It was built in 1904, in mixed, german&english style, with the influence of mennerism and art-noveau.
> 
> Now the headquarters of Technical University are located there.


Thanks so much for the info the great photos! :cheers1: 

Looks awesome inside - and out!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Lodz is soooo cool!


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ We know  but Thx.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

The weather was beautiful today, so I decided to go for a trip to the south end of our city centre


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ Great .


----------



## Tavo_Mty (Dec 28, 2006)

ww_lodz said:


> from Wikipedia.pl




The most beautiful picture!!! :lol::cheers::banana: I've seen all the pictures and I have to say that the city is awesome!! I wish one day I could visit it! Congrats my polish friends!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you soooooooo much 
PS Nancy is not that far from Łódź


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

Foggy yesterday in Łódź:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

xkk said:


>


Lovely *mist*ery :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

There's no snow yet 























































Lodz Cycle Chic 

Lookin' forward to your thoughts


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love those photos with the fog....always makes for a good photo IMO!  :cheers1: 



ww_lodz said:


> Lodz Cycle Chic
> 
> *Lookin' forward to your thoughts*


Really? How brave!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ww_lodz said:


>


Those snowing pics are really awesome


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> Really? How brave!


Yeah, I no :lol: 

BTW: there will be the 1st fashion week in Poland, organised in Łódź of course, which was and I think still is the capital of textile industry in our country 

FASHION WEEK POLAND


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lodz Cycle Chic, enjoy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I enjoyed them  nice photos ww_lodz kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ww_lodz said:


> Yeah, I no :lol:
> 
> BTW: there will be the 1st fashion week in Poland, organised in Łódź of course, which was and I think still is the capital of textile industry in our country
> 
> FASHION WEEK POLAND


Aww :lol::lol: 

Looking forward to seeing some pix of fashion week from Lodz.  

Love your photos btw. Lodz Cycle Chic rules!! :cheers1:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Pix of Cycle Chic Men 
























































































This is Krzysztof Candrowicz, the director of Łódź Art Center who launched the running for European Capital of Culture 

Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

hubert said:


>


Gr8 pic, huh?


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

sum hottie cyclists there:naughty:


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Lodz is a nice city!


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ Thx .


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Last days











































































































































































Everyone at LCCB loved his outfit and general look 























































Source: Lodz Cycle Chic Blog which has just celebrated the 0.5th [if I can write so] anniversary of launching


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Now, please, pictures of the city, lol


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

:? What are these?


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

Cyclists ?! :lol:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Against the city background ?!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Approaching to the Łódź Władysław Reymont Airport 


stefbra said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Piotrkowska street 









http://mommus.deviantart.com/


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ Nice picture .


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some nice dressed people 






















































































































Boat fashion @ Gazeta Wyborcza Łódź


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Modern Architecture of the city.*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very cool


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

Thx.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice pics. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

great shots....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Is there a cycling event in Lodz area, like the European classical etaps of UCI in Europe, most of them are in April... Is there?


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The media hasn't announced anything so I think the answer is no...
Why you're asking?


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Other pix of the Łódź cyclist 



































































































































































Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ww_lodz said:


> The media hasn't announced anything so I think the answer is no...
> Why you're asking?


Because it would great to watch a cycling event in Lodz...  think Huy in Belgium for examble


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this kind of transpo can help saving the mother earth.. no polution and it help the people who used that as exercise... you can save the earth and can help yourself to be a physically fit...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ww_lodz said:


>


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

i know what you mean... hehehe i will not let my gf to ride a bike in public wearing that clothes... heheeh but its cute... i like it... 



christos-greece said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ May I ask why again? 

And talking about cycle event, we're having the critic mass today 
I'm sure ppl from LCCB will post a lot of pix


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Promised pix from yesterday's critic mass 






































































































































































































































































© FanFix from Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey, nice to see so many bikers!! So European, so fresh!

So wish Sydney would also develop in that way. Here it's just CARS, CARS, CARS...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice  thanks for posting them kay:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

2 thumbs up! :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

You wanted to write 2 BIKES up


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The 7th Run along Piotrkowska street which was held on the last Sunday 
Thousands of Łódź inhabitants and polish VIPs took part in it 



































































































VIPs: actors and actresses, musicians, athletes, politicians 


















One of the vice presidents of Łódź: Włodzimierz Tomaszewski


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lodz Cycle Chic Blog. As always


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

cool....


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ You must like our city xD  Thanks 




































































































All pix taken by wićka from LCCB


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

by HuBar from Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

© Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Tulips in the Łódź Botanical Garden


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated cycling pix 



>


The view is very nice indeed @ww_lodz


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ My classmate has better one


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Triptych About Wind




























Wind was blowing in the field
Other - in the orchard sound
Quietly, slightly
Teasing leaves and rustle
Passing out

Two winds - Julian Tuwim, poet from Łódź

skunk from Lodz Cycle Chic Blog :wave:


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't ya like something? ;-)

Nice bike btw


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ww_lodz said:


> ^^ My classmate has better one


This view? Indeed it is great; and awesome sunset btw


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

May in Łódź









































































© Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

And one night panorama which I haven't posted yet I suppose ;-) :wave:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Night panorama: very nice photo indeed


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The Stanley Kubrick open-air night show "2001: Cosmic Odyssey"; Feast of Łódź 
































































© Gazeta Wyborcza Łódź


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great movie  kay:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The next part of the Feast of Łódź. Photos of a performance called "Hunter of the moon" by French theatre group Plasticiens Volant 









































































© Gazeta Wyborcza Łódź


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Elderly gentlemen on bikes ;-)














































© Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ww_lodz said:


> The next part of the Feast of Łódź. Photos of a performance called "Hunter of the moon" by French theatre group Plasticiens Volant
> 
> http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/6/6615/z6615886X.jpg
> 
> ...


Those photos are really very interesting and very nice indeed :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ More if you liked them so much 













































































































© Gazeta Wyborcza Łódź


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh it's pronounced "woodge" ?
I thought it's "Lods" hahaha


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, sth like that


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for thwe updates photos; very nice are too


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some street fashion pix 



























































































© Boat Fashion @ Gazeta Wyborcza Łódź


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź Chic Cyclists again ))




































































































by HuBar (Lodz Cycle Chic Blog)


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some more 


































































































































































I saw her ridin once 



















© Lodz Cycle Chic Blog :wave:


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

>


Polish składak


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I used to have a skladak - glad they still make them


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I still have, they're cool :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new cycling photos from Lodz streets :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Yep! I know 


































































































© Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Friday's Critical Mass


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice photos!


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

great rowery - love them!!!


----------



## etlchow (Apr 2, 2006)

ww_lodz said:


>


Does anyone know what kind of bike this is? I am in love.

Hope to make it to Łódź when I go back to Poland next year.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like a Dutch utility bicycle but I've asked on the blog and I'll post an answer as soon as they reply 
I'm also thinking about buying such a vehicle ;-)


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Recent sunny days in Łódź 


























































































© Lodz Cycle Chic Blog

Some street fashion pix 






















































© Boat Fashion by GW Łódź

Hope You Enjoy It


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

etlchow said:


> Does anyone know what kind of bike this is? I am in love.


Yes, it's a women's version of Dutch utility bicycle, in Polish so-called _damka_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I enjoyed as well @ww_lodz  many thanks


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ no problem my friend from Greece


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

hokay!  there we go, another lot of summer cycle chic pix from the city of Łódź taken by Łódź Cycle Chic Blog crew 




























































































:wave:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The next ones coz I know you like them... 



























































































© Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I see more and more people (from your photos) to take a ride with a bicycle


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great photos!! Regards.*


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

15 pages with bycicles?


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

God bless Polska on your independence day.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Coats, Scarfs, Gloves & the Hat, or Lodz Cycle Chic Blog presents...


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Yesterday's A-ha's gig @ Atlas Arena *

















































































photos: Małgorzata Kujawka /Agencja Gazeta


----------



## Wesoły Romek (Aug 2, 2007)

*ww_lodz *:I would like to thank you for what you do in this thread for our beautiful city :cheers: Great photos ! 

Welcome to Łódź !!!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, it's just like my hobby


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Autumn panoramas


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

lodz is so hip!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lazy Sunday...









Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź in the fog


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

stefbra said:


>











source: Łódziennik Blog

And that's one is mine. The worst one


----------



## kossia (Jul 22, 2009)

awesome city!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, awesome photos of Lodz once again


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ : DD

This is a panorama that's got 3, maybe 4 years and I love it 


pan_tomas said:


>


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ Awsome pics :cheers:.


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

Remembering summer  - Manufaktura - rooftop garage


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The panorama above its great ww_lodz


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Three pix of cyclists (from LCCB)


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

But to be honest with you guys, Łódź is awful really... 


suriyawong said:


>


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ Those Modernist buildings have a lot of potential. Just give them a mild cleaning and tidy up the roofs.


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

ww_lodz said:


> But to be honest with you guys, Łódź is awful really...


^^ You're awful to say that !!! Łódź's beautiful, I'm sorry you can't see that.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

ww_lodz said:


> Well, Warsaw is twice bigger and it's the capital, you know
> Besides, Łódź is still not as well known as Warsaw or Kraków.
> And yes, we (Łódź inhabitants) do go out in the evenings. That's why there's over 120 gastronomic spots only at Piotrkowska st. and like 700 in the whole city
> 
> Cheers, ww_lodz


Yes I know.  I just thought that the Piotrkowska could really have more visitors. We checked a few places, the one I can remember is the 'Lizard King'. :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

miau said:


> I just thought that the Piotrkowska could really have more visitors.


It's just because of cold weather. On warm summer days Pietryna (Piotrkowska st. it's called that very often) is quite crowded 



> the one I can remember is the 'Lizard King'. :cheers:


I've been there once and I liked it too


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks and Happy New Year


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

@miau: 

look, Łódź is really wiiiild!!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice city.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Renovation of Museum of Art


suriyawong said:


>


Looked like that


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ Zamotowali kamery żeby nie zabazgrał nikt


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ww_lodz said:


>


Really nice, interesting video...


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Forgot. Forgot to show ya pix form New Year's Eve party! 
Liberty Square


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

I would like to invite you to some winter trip around the city 

Orthodox Church built in 1884, when Łódź and all Central Poland were a part of the Russian Empire 










Main post Office at Kilińskiego street built 1903










Tradition of the multicultural Łódź 










Piotrkowska - our famous high street


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

Kościuszki Avenue




























Old factory at Wólczańska St










Beautiful neo-baroque building at Gdańska St










Neo-classical Maurycy Poznanski palace. Now the Museum of Art










Former Karol Poznanski palace. Now the Conservatorium










More pictures from Gdańska St


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Great photos. 

Lodz has, IMHO, huge potential. There are whole districts of old buildings, which need renovation and could be one of the greatest old cities in Europe.

Lodz can seduce, so beware!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Has Lodz always been Polish? Unlike Wroclaw which was German.
Architecture is great! I understand it escaped significant destruction in WW 2?


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ Always


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

Assurbanipal said:


> Lodz has, IMHO, huge potential. There are whole districts of old buildings, which need renovation and could be one of the greatest old cities in Europe.


It *could be*, and although it's hard to believe i'm still believe that Łódź *will be* back one of them


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

LOdz has such potential and is looking better all of the time. Can't wait to visit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice winter photos of Lodz


----------



## zasina (Feb 25, 2006)

rychlik said:


> Has Lodz always been Polish? Unlike Wroclaw which was German.
> Architecture is great! I understand it escaped significant destruction in WW 2?


Łódź was Polish city, but it was created by many cultures, such as Polish, Jewish, German, Russian, Czech and many other european ones.

During the WW2 only few buildings was destroyed. But nazis wanted to completely redefine the Łódź's architecture. They planned to reshape all the buildings in the central zone and to make them "identical" - white/gray facade without any ornament and with the same height. Fortunately, they didn't


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Kasia's wellies 





































+ recent days been kind of warmer; spring is coming! :banana:










LODZ CYCLE CHIC BLOG


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I love this thread. Always cheers me up.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cucling photos in snow are awesome


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

LOVE Kasia's wellies!  

Haven't been on this thread in a while, sorry to say, but thanks for all the fantastic photos!  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> LOVE *Kasia*'s wellies!


Who or what is...?


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ It's a name; Kasia = Kate. You learn so much about Polish here!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*2 wheels season has just begun!*

the February Critical Mass





































+ I'll also post some pix from the blog later


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't know why, but every time I visit this thread I get this sudden urge to get my bikes out. 



christos-greece said:


> Who or what is...?


Lovely name (Kasia/Kate) IMO.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

LODZ CYCLE CHIC BLOG


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ww_lodz said:


> ^^ It's a name; Kasia = Kate. You learn so much about Polish here!





Parisian Girl said:


> I don't know why, but every time I visit this thread I get this sudden urge to get my bikes out.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely name (Kasia/Kate) IMO.


O.K. thanks for the info :cheers: Greeks also have the name "Kasia"


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

:banana:



















LODZ CYCLE CHIC BLOG


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

American atmosphere of Łódź in the 70s 


red45 said:


> Zdjecia (c) George Grabarczyk


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I really like these 70's photos. Always nice to look back and make comparisons, especially in terms of buildings/streets, etc. :cheers:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

The city looks like it has a ton of historic architecture. Lodz still has a reputation as a little run-down and industrial, but hopefully that will change. Great city in a great location in Poland. The future looks bright. Can anyone tell me if it's worth visiting (truly)?


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Marbur66 said:


> The city looks like it has a ton of historic architecture. Lodz still has a reputation as a little run-down and industrial, but hopefully that will change. Great city in a great location in Poland. The future looks bright. Can anyone tell me if it's worth visiting (truly)?


It depends what are you looking for. 
Lodz is specific city and if you consider this, and feel the atmosphere, you'll love it!
The most important thing is to look for great architecure in buildings that are grey and neglected. 
It's not easy, people are built to like shiny and picturesqe sights. Lodz was never like that. It was always a dark city, full of smoke and noise from factories facing beautiful, gentle and rich tenement houses and palaces.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The Snowdrop 









LodzCycleChicBlog


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

But we need higher temperatures anyway!
Łódź palmhouse


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some recent photos of Łódź inhabitants taken by tubylec (garnek.pl)


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

More bicycles pls!!

This thread is fantabulous!!!!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

:wave:



















LODZ CYCLE CHIC BLOG


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing new cycling photos; also Łódź palmhouse photos are really good


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Friday's gig: Rammstein!




























^^ (C) the Dziennik Łódzki




















Schedule 4 2day: Tokio Hotel!


----------



## Wesoły Romek (Aug 2, 2007)

ahh great photo's :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

MiBac's snaps of the Poznański's Palace garden


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

_Łódź Cycle Chic Blog_ sneak peek 




















^^ It's been pretty cold in PL lately ;-)


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Very nice images!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Thank you. Łódź looks a little bit like NYC coz it also has the grid street plan ;-)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Lodz once again


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Prognosticated *LCCB* pix


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Lodz once again


Thank you too. Again


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow, luv this thread!


----------



## Wesoły Romek (Aug 2, 2007)

I have sad news, unfortunately, ww_lodz has been banned  sent a message that unfortunately will not come back to the SSC . 
I'll try to move up from time to time new photos .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

His photos was great, very nice (not only the cycling ones)...


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

*Rush / skate now * 

Commercial of brand Rush dnm from Łódź. Commercial was filmed also in Łódź. 

13931404


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting, very nice video Boogie


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

It is much better than proffesional commercials because it was produced with fun. In Poland there are many skate brands led by their young owners. They succeed bacuse they dont't do it only for cash but also for fun.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics, especially the Poznański's Palace, is extremely good. Regards.*


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Pix by poginho1.


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

by ww_lodz:


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ hey, we almost have the same nickname! 

You god#!$¤ bas****!! haha


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hah, when i saw your nickname as the last one in topic lists i thought 'damn, some guy pretends to be me' :lol:
But you were here since 08' so it's quite opposite 

Cheers from Poland


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

What a coincidence. You have to meet each other  Soon I upload some photos form my wanderings around town


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Picture of andel's Hotel in the old Izrael Poznański's factory taken by Bolek Rosiński (Łódź okiem przechodnia - FotoBolas):










Camera: wooden 13x18, Fomapan 100, R09 One Shot 1:30/23C/6,5', turn of 19th and 20th century.


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

Saturday/Sunday, 14/15 May 2011, Night of Museums - over 32 museums and cultural attractions were open from 18 p.m. to 1 a.m, one special tram line 'M1' and two bus lines 'M2' and 'M3' were connecting these places.

Plac Wolności (Liberty Square) with monument of Tadeusz Kościuszko and 4 museums:
Archeological and Etnographical Museum,
Museum of Pharmacy,
Museum of Cultures and Religional Traditions of Łódź,
Museum of "Dętka" ('Inner Tube') Canal:



berger.m said:


> Plac Wolności w sobotni wieczór był taki, jakim powinien być zawsze  Plac z 4 muzeami, kilkoma kawiarniami, restauracjami i pubami:


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Picture of a beautiful house on Piotrowska Street from _Ex navicula navis_ Blog:










Picture of andel's Hotel in the old Izrael Poznański's factory from _Ex navicula navis_ Blog:


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Picture of Wilhelm Landau Bank Building on Piotrkowska/Więckowskiego Street and Monument of Three Factory-Owners (Poznański, Scheibler and Grohmann) taken by Bolek Rosiński (Łódź okiem przechodnia - FotoBolas):










Camera: Rolleicord Va na Orwo NP22; Ultrafin Plus 1+6/24C/10'.


----------



## Beck's (Nov 30, 2009)

It's a really nice city located in central Poland:cheers:


----------



## Wesoły Romek (Aug 2, 2007)

Plac Wolności (Liberty Sq, Downtown), today in the evening.










Solidarność Circle, today in the evening.


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

*Ruins of Łódź*

In this thread you can see many photos of a flourished and developing city. But unfortunately Łódź has also an other face of ruined downtown, urban sprawl and traffic jams. It makes it very similar even to Detroit!

Hundreds of XIX-century Łódź's tenement houses are owned to the city, but it doesn't do enough to revitalise them - just a few buildings per year.


















































































This building will be revitalised in 2012:










East side of Zachodnia Street, called the "Wall of cry"










Old tenements are now replaced by "wild" parkings:




























Some of them are "modernised" by it owners and becoming a parody of itself










Local ngos has created a project of revitalisation of 100 most destroyed tenements owned by the city. It was accepted by local authorities, but its realisation is not sure....


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

berger.m said:


> Picture of Wilhelm Landau Bank Building on Piotrkowska/Więckowskiego Street and Monument of Three Factory-Owners (Poznański, Scheibler and Grohmann) taken by Bolek Rosiński (Łódź okiem przechodnia - FotoBolas):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## kubazhawany (Jul 13, 2011)

And the colorful and side of Łódź; an entho festival


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

@xkk - Do you realize that this thread is for promotion ?! Can you tell me why did you post such pictures in this thread ?!!


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

^^

Don't be funny. Ideal world doesn't exist




Matticitt said:


> @xkk - Do you realize that this thread is for promotion ?! Can you tell me why did you post such pictures in this thread ?!!


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ Trust me, you don't need to tell me this. All I'm saying is that you don't necessary have to show this on this thread, which, in my opinion, is to promote our city worldwide.

Cheers.


----------



## ww_ldz (Jul 16, 2011)

Have you missed them? : -D












































































































































































© Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## ww_ldz (Jul 16, 2011)

ryszard ochucki's photographs (SSC user)









the old sports hall









Saint Olga Orthodox Church


















some offices









extremely retro _Lunapark_ fairground ; -)









Księży Młyn - a workers' housing estate to be transformed into a "creative district"









ms² - a department of Museum of Art in Manufaktura Centre









TVP Łódź









the very city centre


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Excellent snapshots from...


snakemaycry said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

More and more and more...


snakemaycry said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

A picnic at an old factory complex that's about to be transformed into a bussines-cultural centre :cheers:






































How it looks now:



















And visualisations:



















source: http://posiadlo.blox.pl/html


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

Did admins unbanned you ass ww_lodz ? That's great... and what a return with all these great photos kay:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I've recently (well, relatively) created a Flickr profile and these are my favourites so far 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/conradoslav/3431923448/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4343938164/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841358297/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tony_cappucino/4701489078/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tony_cappucino/2559825240/in/faves-ww_lodz/

The plate says, _Beauty of Life_ avenue








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tony_cappucino/5906060130/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lurrikara/3699646484/in/faves-ww_lodz/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

This particular panorama deserves its own post :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomaszbrodecki/5544955140/in/faves-ww_lodz/


----------



## Wesoły Romek (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome my friend!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ 

So if we've jumped to another page, we need some new pics 
But it's still worth going back to the previous one.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kmichal/5717755727/sizes/l/in/faves-ww_lodz/









Alexey Titarenko - Exhibition in Łódź
^^ PERFECT









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5665590433/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5665589727/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tony_cappucino/5812313289/in/faves-ww_lodz/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Timelapsed Łódź


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

How about that? Quite messy, huh?
*Southeast Łódź of downtown*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4001252578/in/faves-ww_lodz/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Thousands of people came yesterday to John's Ponds to release their own sky lantern, it was incredible!









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=220090421368841&set=o.210374105674105&type=1









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05674105&type=1&pid=477194&id=100001132764591









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05674105&type=1&pid=577804&id=100000948364931









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05674105&type=1&pid=477180&id=100001132764591









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05674105&type=1&pid=703077&id=100000675453013









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05674105&type=1&pid=703063&id=100000675453013









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05674105&type=1&pid=703059&id=100000675453013









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05674105&type=1&pid=703051&id=100000675453013









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05674105&type=1&pid=703050&id=100000675453013


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05674105&type=1&pid=703039&id=100000675453013









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05674105&type=1&pid=703036&id=100000675453013









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05674105&type=1&pid=703019&id=100000675453013









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05674105&type=1&pid=703018&id=100000675453013









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5674105&type=1&pid=1106259&id=100000051587849









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5674105&type=1&pid=1106258&id=100000051587849









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5674105&type=1&pid=1106254&id=100000051587849









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5674105&type=1&pid=1106246&id=100000051587849


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4001250196/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4120048822/in/faves-ww_lodz/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

One more time... 



>


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f.../?set=a.247214798624055.71917.100000066104550


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/klonowa/4755438139/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4134521198/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guardianista/4139148780/in/faves-ww_lodz/


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

ww_ldz said:


> Have you missed them? : -D



ww_lodz, nice to see you :cheers:

What an amazing set! 19 photos, 4 friends with their bikes on them


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

And one for good night, or good morning, depending where you are 


*Bikes and Beards*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5946047702/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great photos and vids! Nice to see some more bike shots as well! Always interesting. :cheers2:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ One more "interesting" vid 

The grand opening of a new cafe club "zmianatematu." ("changeoftopic.")


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

And another portion of snakemaycry's photos.


snakemaycry said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Trams & Buses 









http://gtlodz.eu/img-to_nara,28874,search.html?sid=d18315cfb706588571193e3bbbcf9239e69ea557









http://gtlodz.eu/img-konstal_805n-e...?sid=d18315cfb706588571193e3bbbcf9239e69ea557









http://gtlodz.eu/img-2090_z13,28805,search.html?sid=d18315cfb706588571193e3bbbcf9239e69ea557









http://gtlodz.eu/img-3635_linia_15,28513,search.html?sid=d18315cfb706588571193e3bbbcf9239e69ea557









http://gtlodz.eu/img-1739_577,28349,search.html?sid=d18315cfb706588571193e3bbbcf9239e69ea557









http://gtlodz.eu/img-ufo_wyladowalo,20678,search.html?sid=f08ef8c37fe872ec0e4f9ceef23a1c6995642f3f









http://gtlodz.eu/img-tuwimapiotrkow...?sid=d18315cfb706588571193e3bbbcf9239e69ea557









http://gtlodz.eu/img-pesa_na_pl_wol...?sid=288d96c052ba7ee970a6242b79a7a7f543c686b6









http://gtlodz.eu/img-plus_camerimage,21599,search.html?sid=b4c18e07f2be0ae5f821808ab00f7000884ad163









http://gtlodz.eu/img-chwilowy_postoj,28079,search.html?sid=d18315cfb706588571193e3bbbcf9239e69ea557









http://gtlodz.eu/img-30273028,23004,search.html?sid=f08ef8c37fe872ec0e4f9ceef23a1c6995642f3f









http://gtlodz.eu/img-1560,27732,search.html?sid=d18315cfb706588571193e3bbbcf9239e69ea557









http://gtlodz.eu/img-ostatni_kurs,27713,search.html?sid=d18315cfb706588571193e3bbbcf9239e69ea557









http://gtlodz.eu/img-tramwaje_lesne,28916.html









http://gtlodz.eu/img-1206_1110,24759,search.html?sid=f08ef8c37fe872ec0e4f9ceef23a1c6995642f3f









http://gtlodz.eu/img-15072011_r_nas...?sid=288d96c052ba7ee970a6242b79a7a7f543c686b6


----------



## snakemaycry (Apr 26, 2006)

ww_lodz said:


> Trams & Buses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Look at this one; taken in May, 1991









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sludgeulper/3795879012/sizes/z/in/faves-ww_lodz/


A bit darker side of the city









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawt/5496940777/sizes/l/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5341688898/sizes/l/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maanavi/5331545460/sizes/l/in/faves-ww_lodz/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojszyca/5691271815/sizes/l/in/faves-ww_lodz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5786179353/sizes/l/in/faves-ww_lodz/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ww_lodz said:


> ^^ One more "interesting" vid
> 
> The grand opening of a new cafe club "zmianatematu." ("changeoftopic.")


Very nice! :cheers:

I like those tram shots as well!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ I'm glad 


_Coffee Bazar_ clothes swap @ Foto Cafe 102





























+









http://lodzcyclechic.blogspot.com/2011/07/ostroda.html

:wave:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Hot or not?


Maikendo said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://lodzcyclechic.blogspot.com/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moziphoto/6014156532/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/morningwhisper/5975437709/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/evilrooster/5943541896/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evilrooster/5942983455/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/legrys/4556254084/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/legrys/5919045381/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Critical Mass - June 2011









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5867790338/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5867802746/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5867253071/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5867822446/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5867256157/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5867258717/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5867264583/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5867250533/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/biirdy_ptasiek/5867428282/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biirdy_ptasiek/5867430894/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biirdy_ptasiek/5867425522/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biirdy_ptasiek/5866871147/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biirdy_ptasiek/5867427002/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joannarb2009/5860015802/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joannarb2009/5856233921/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joannarb2009/5852112639/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5855924011/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5853481417/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5856177132/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5854033804/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joannarb2009/5844677329/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joannarb2009/5845314330/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joannarb2009/5849743278/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/citizonepl/5833224897/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jstarpl/5829783425/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jstarpl/5830332662/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*National Firefighters' Day*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jstarpl/5696242219/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jstarpl/5696821090/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jstarpl/5696242535/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jstarpl/5696243611/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jstarpl/5696237573/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jstarpl/5696228793/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5799907444/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5799350697/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5799904468/sizes/l/in/set-72157625774284262/


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

you are an amazing photographer...thanks


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ I am an amazing "copy-and-paste" guy


----------



## jaar118 (Feb 23, 2008)

ww_lodz said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/biirdy_ptasiek/5867427002/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Brilliant !

My favorite topic about Łódź, ww_lodz - :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Smurf Parade*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maciek_zych/5799446365/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5730146312/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ewunia2811/5790828853/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ewunia2811/5790795033/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5727604457/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I think Boogie has already covered your question, jumping_jack. It's just a healthier means of communication within a city both for you and an enviroment


----------



## Chmielok (Oct 3, 2010)

Sometimes you can travel faster by bike than by car or public transport.
However, those situations are rare, traffic jams in Lodz occurs much more rarely than in, for example, Warsaw.


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

@Jumping_jack - Do you think, that for example Holland citizens are poorer than the citizens in the rest of European countries, because they use bikes more often ?


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

no, i know what are the bikes for, i was just kidding you a bit because all that biking hipsters reminded me of a song from youtube 

btw. apart the hipsters on bikes i enjoyed the thread and the photo selection very much


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL, that song is ....


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

MiBac's pix of Barlicki University Hospital


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

More shots by the same author; European Institute:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andraszek/5569155665/sizes/l/in/set-72157626250488291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andraszek/5569167475/sizes/l/in/set-72157626250488291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andraszek/5569776116/sizes/l/in/set-72157626250488291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andraszek/5569188973/sizes/l/in/set-72157626250488291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andraszek/5569776456/sizes/l/in/set-72157626250488291/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

75.000 views!!!

:dance:


----------



## ryszard ochucki (Jun 8, 2010)

congratilations, great photos


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5550872340/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5537509322/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5550288681/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5418576459/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5419178920/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5550873056/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5550293429/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5550874518/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5262257636/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5333685852/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5261650095/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5168284028/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5167681045/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5167681883/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trigerek/5167680707/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Piotrkowska st. 









http://micorl.deviantart.com/art/Piotrkowska-street-117864746?q=gallery:micorl/14356125&qo=28


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6070489745/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6073625748/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6073083271/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6070483657/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5818750239/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://lodzcyclechic.blogspot.com/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://lodzcyclechic.blogspot.com/2011/08/po-burzy-po-pracy.html


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

bus looks like crap

anyway nice picks


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Łódź has one of the most modern bus fleet in Poland 

Thank you


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

Which one ?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Like those bike shots. Always interesting to observe.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Always remember you like them 

Anatewka - a jewish restaurant 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/allishapira/5977084491/sizes/l/in/photostream/

The south part of the Łódź skyline 








http://fotobolas.blox.pl/html


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Grand Theater inside. With 1070 seats, it is the second largest opera house in Poland and one of the biggest in Europe.




































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/lodz_na_nowo/sets/72157625140365405/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ww_lodz said:


> ^^ Always remember you like them


I certainly do! Thanks! :cheers2:



ww_lodz said:


> Anatewka - a jewish restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ I just love this shot! The girl sitting up on the shelf playing her violin like that. Fantastic! I'll bet there's an amazing atmosphere in that restaurant.


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

The food is good too


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, it's one of the most famous Łódź restaurants 

*****

















































































































































Hodowca


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź Design (2010) - the first international design festival in Poland

Part 1

















































































































































https://picasaweb.google.com/106776...authkey=Gv1sRgCI6rprqz8rONugE&feat=directlink


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Pt. 2



























































































https://picasaweb.google.com/106776...authkey=Gv1sRgCI6rprqz8rONugE&feat=directlink


----------



## Interrogate (Feb 20, 2010)

The Best photo thread about Łódź!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Competition is very high but I agree it's the best photo thread about Łódź


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

It's only because Łódź is that cool


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

I forgot about something... 

Firstly: 









:master: 

Secondly: 

What is this building?


----------



## JarasM (Jan 20, 2010)

Boogie said:


> I forgot about something...
> What is this building?


Alfred Biederman Palace http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pałac_Alfreda_Biedermanna_w_Łodzi


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź Design Festival 2010, pt. 3







































































































































































































https://picasaweb.google.com/106776...authkey=Gv1sRgCI6rprqz8rONugE&feat=directlink


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Pt. 4 (ATAK DESIGN new showroom opening)



























Dimensions of Design – 100 Classical Seats






















































































































https://picasaweb.google.com/106776...authkey=Gv1sRgCI6rprqz8rONugE&feat=directlink


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Pt. 5 - the last one 


































































































































































































































https://picasaweb.google.com/106776...uthkey=Gv1sRgCI6rprqz8rONugE&feat=directlink#

Next edition: 20-30/10/2011


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Pan tu nie stał ("You did not stand here, sir" what you would hear quite often in queues in communist Poland ) is a blog and a shop promoting the old days Polish design*


















































































http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...703.140811637326&type=1&ref=nf#!/PanTuNieStal


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

+ a photo from the grand finale of the Look Of The Year











All pix from the blog Łódź Cycle Chic


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

MiBac's thread turned 1 year yestrday


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Another photos by MiBac. In the first one you can see the area where the new city centre will be built.
The construction of a new underground railway station is to start in October.
More info *HERE*.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

timo9 said:


> ^^


I've got smiles turned on and all I see is 3 triangles bouncing 
But I understand you like the photos? :>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moziphoto/6097951758/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moziphoto/6097895396/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moziphoto/6097333813/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Władysław Reymont monument - the author of the great "Promised Land" portraying 19th century Łódź


















The spot is being transformed into a cultural-bussines place









One of the old factories in which you'll find offices






















































The photographs by poginho1


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Female Fair in Księży Młyn*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Colder days have come...





































(C) Lodz Cycle Chic Blog


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

+ poginho1's photos


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/6062653679/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/6062656365/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/6063207882/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hooperproject/6053422047/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hooperproject/6018768419/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cefeida/5791687470/sizes/l/in/set-72157625774284262/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hooperproject/6065987501/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź Cycle Chic


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Just kiddin', no new pix.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lofts At Scheibler's































































































































source: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.100807223306165.323.100804473306440


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Piotrkowska st.

In 1989









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmvanelk/3258174387/sizes/l/in/photostream/


And nowadays









http://www.flickr.com/photos/researchgirl/6148004343/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lodz Cycle Chic Blog presents:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Lodz Automobile Club Rally*


IceMen said:


>


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sexiest and coolest thread on the forum  More sex please


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes, I agree 











http://www.flickr.com/photos/researchgirl/6148551900/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/researchgirl/6148008475/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6166919109/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikolagawron/6126356059/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwakretki/5974325260/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwakretki/1332543710/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwakretki/859728419/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwakretki/996119493/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Leopold Kinderman's villa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwakretki/2206987579/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwakretki/2206989123/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwakretki/2206985899/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6163972440/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pemek/3969807650/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pemek/6158294434/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pemek/5783825586/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pemek/5578820019/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pemek/2178497685/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Credit Company palace*























































http://lodz.gazeta.pl/lodz/1,35153,...etrza_odnowionego_palacu_przy_Pomorskiej.html


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

MiBac's photos:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

snakemaycry's photos


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

ryszard ochucki's pix


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great updates.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for watching 






























http://lodzcyclechic.blogspot.com/2011/10/jesien-na-piotrkowskiej.html


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

A couple of snakemaycry's pix:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vngrijl/6190096778/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moziphoto/6189907796/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertdanieluk/6178897310/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Atlas Arena*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zelerek/6172907969/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zelerek/6173261594/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zelerek/6172394849/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zelerek/6172901506/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zelerek/6172887481/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zelerek/6172773635/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zelerek/6173352210/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zelerek/6172801515/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zelerek/6172694555/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Another portion of snakemaycry's pix:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I love Lodz :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

So do I


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

(C) Lodz Cycle Chic


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

love it


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Good Pics!


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

The city has so much edge!!!

Next time I am in Poland - a must see place.


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

photo by Migjan


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Larevedere


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Darimarc


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

A street fashion colage 










http://www.mmlodz.pl/photo/1232478/)#photoBrowsing


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The grand opening of a new music club 

32858349


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Piotrkowska Street in Łódź by researchgirl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Piotrkowska Street in Łódź by researchgirl, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

These are very nice pictures that you found :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6420031355/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piotr_rygielski/4525511221/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maanavi/6430348731/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maanavi/6430301515/in/[email protected]/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

>


http://www.facebook.com/kochaj.mias....159745780750146.34108.116353898422668&type=3


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Go girl! 









http://lodzcyclechic.blogspot.com/2012/01/dzis.html


----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

ww_lodz said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/soenya/5942420497/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hahahahah, the second picture belongs to the dirty websites, not here. :lol:

BTW; LODZ look lovely. I would really like to visit this city.:cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Lodz - Poland by Govinda R Soobrayen, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź Street Style 













































































































Black Balloons


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Orionol said:


> hahahahah, the second picture belongs to the dirty websites, not here. :lol:


:lol: Well, if you say so... 




> BTW; LODZ look lovely. I would really like to visit this city.:cheers:


You definitely should! Even NYT says you should! 



> *The 45 Places to Go in 2012
> 
> 43. Lodz, Poland
> The Hollywood of Poland reclaims its industrial past. *
> ...


http://travel.nytimes.com/2012/01/08/travel/45-places-to-go-in-2012.html?pagewanted=4


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolouker/6709639821/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolouker/5021367858/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertdanieluk/6714066127/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lutkus/6678734673/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/modrzejewski/6681468719/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lutkus/6678732765/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Pix taken c. 3-5 yrs ago









http://blog.marcinbajor.net/index.php/tag/noc/page/2









http://www.garnek.pl/liw12/3906600/lodz-noca-piatek-19-tego









http://www.garnek.pl/liw12/3906599/lodz-noca-piatek-19-tego


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some snaps taken at one of the malls:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6850954675/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6850950175/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6850955617/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some cycle chic shots from springy Łódź :wave:



>


http://lodzcyclechic.blogspot.com/2012/03/paryz-odz.html


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks!!!!

Just love the cycling photos.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://lodzcyclechic.blogspot.com/

***



















http://blackballoons.blogspot.com/2012/03/picture-this.html


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Loving all these cycle shots! Always very interesting. :cheers2:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ I'll be posting more of them 

For now, some MiBac's pix:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

del


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

finally you're back...it's been too long


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź Critical Mass, April 2012; another record was beaten - 1020 bikers took part in the mass! :cheers:


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

*Lodz - my magic city* by *Ander*:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź Cycle Chic:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice streetlife photos from Lodz...kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Always enjoy the bicycle shots!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful photos


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some pix from me, enjoy


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Old Town Park, so-called Herring's Park 







Manufaktura


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

A panorama. By me. Of the city. Late April 2012.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice set of photos from Lodz...kay:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice job


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Pictures from April 2009 by *Brite*:

_Warszawa in Lodz_ (Piotrkowska Street):



_Citroen @ Piotrkowska Street, Lodz_:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Pictures of a newly opened cafe-club "Kawalerka" (=bachelor apartment):


>


Więcej zdjęć: http://lodz.gazeta.pl/lodz/1,35153,..._Piotrkowskiej___Kawalerka.html#ixzz1y7bULAy2


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Superdads by Łódź Cycle Chic:





























We celebrate Father's Day on June 23rd.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

berger.m said:


> Pictures from April 2009 by *Brite*:
> 
> URL]


nice shots


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Southwest entrance to Manufaktura








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7315808728/in/[email protected]/

Mebloteka Yellow - Concept Store








http://www.flickr.com/photos/savatri/7316106626/in/[email protected]/

Typical Polish tram








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anarkis/7230998170/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anarkis/7171294210/in/[email protected]/

Bałuty - the city borough where Marcin Gortat was born. (You'll know who he is if you're into NBA.)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tony_cappucino/7243696304/in/[email protected]/

Gdańska st.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafalbloch/7113996643/in/[email protected]/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7426047950/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariamarymarie/7395706584/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agatajagodajablonska/7416924290/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michalowska/7402374058/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7388781510/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4994589720/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/filemon_pl/7443012950/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/filemon_pl/7443012122/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/filemon_pl/5923269337/in/set-72157627209941352









http://www.flickr.com/photos/filemon_pl/6577460327/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/filemon_pl/6576436869/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/filemon_pl/5419936560/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/filemon_pl/5405484319/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/filemon_pl/5389689241/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/filemon_pl/5367985763/in/photostream


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

there's going to be so much more to photograph once all the old factory complexes are revitalized.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Definitely!

Cathedral sq. in the foreground:


lenin said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*LDZ Alternative - a summer series of concerts at Grohman's villa.*

FISZ EMADE performed yesterday.



>


http://www.mmlodz.pl/418911/2012/7/6/koncert-fisz-emade-w-willi-grohmana-zdjecia?category=kultura


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Piłsudskiego av.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrzejgdula/7551653282/in/photostream


Florists in Dąbrowskiego sq.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrzejgdula/7538199454/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrzejgdula/7551873182/in/photostream


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice photos from Lodz


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

These are mine:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidolo/7569739348/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidolo/7569747668/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidolo/7569749424/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidolo/7569751158/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidolo/7569737206/


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

my favourite thread


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ There you go! 



>


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.321744687905599.73368.290497447696990&type=3


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

>


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.321744687905599.73368.290497447696990&type=3


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

More party photos 
The grand opening of a shoe boutique with a huge Polish pop star Doda



>


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.204304759699274.44110.192986654164418&type=3


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Afterparty 



>


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.204849299644820.44357.192986654164418&type=3


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some of MiBac's photos:


MiBac said:


>





MiBac said:


> 562.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7596508844/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7589298456/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7585865414/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7608857672/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7585867192/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7603208118/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

A walk along Piotrkowska st.:



stefbra said:


> Wczorajszy spacer po Piotrkowskiej zaowocował taką serią fotek:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

these pics are absolutely sublime


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Yeah, I like these B&W ones especially!


All photos copied from Lodz Cycle Chic Blog:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

More of Łódź Cycle Chic:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź Cycle Chic:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

A Novotel being built downtown:


snakemaycry said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź Cycle Chic:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7896392500/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7896394426/


----------



## Wesoły Romek (Aug 2, 2007)

:eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I know! 


http://lodzcyclechic.blogspot.com/2012/08/nigdy-nie-bedzie-takiego-lata.html


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

> *13 of Europe's hidden hot spots
> 
> (Travel + Leisure)* -- Americans can't get enough of Paris, as becomes painfully clear each summer, when it swarms with tourists.
> 
> ...


http://edition.cnn.com/2012/08/29/travel/european-hot-spots/index.html


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like a mecca for artists and the creative types. And the city seems so raw and authentic. Glad it's getting a facelift finally.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Is she picking?


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Rather pointing her finger at the photographer saying "DON'T!". Or just "hello!"


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I predict Lodz will one day soon come very close to rivalling Krakow. It may not have the ancient history, but it has loads of industrial era heritage that rivals Manchester and the arts, music and clubbing scene may be emerging as the best in Poland. Krakow started out its road to fame as a party centre, now its Lodz...and its still cheap


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Urbanista1 said:


> I predict Lodz will one day soon come very close to rivalling Krakow. It may not have the ancient history, but it has loads of industrial era heritage that rivals Manchester and the arts, music and clubbing scene may be emerging as the best in Poland. Krakow started out its road to fame as a party centre, now its Lodz...and its still cheap


In what field? Sorry to disappoint you, but Lodz already had its time and is going down for last 20 years. It was actually overtaken by Krakow in population few years ago. Its potential is more and more absorbed by nearby Warsaw.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ To co w takim razie można powiedzieć o Radomiu? Chyba że jest warszawską kolonią. :lol:

Poza tym to nie miejsce na polskie wojenki, dzizas... :sleepy:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I think it's worth posting the photos here as well:


stefbra said:


>


----------



## mareczynski (Aug 30, 2012)

my girlfriend is from Łódź (i live ~130km from that city)
only old-center city looks good (like on photos) but mostly its rather new town without any interesting biuldings


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

mareczynski said:


> my girlfriend is from Łódź (i live ~130km from that city)
> only old-center city looks good (like on photos) but mostly its rather new town without any interesting biuldings


Now, wait a sec. This city is going through some changes. Some of the modern investments will be quite great, once they're finished. Lodz was left behind for a while but I think the city will get back on its feet. It's still going through it's facelift. And some of the preserved building facades look like they're straight out of Paris. By the way, isn't Gehry designing something for Lodz? Or is that Libeskind?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Is Lodz attracting any major industries (ex. pharmaceuticals)?


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

mareczynski said:


> my girlfriend is from Łódź (i live ~130km from that city)
> only old-center city looks good (like on photos) but mostly its rather new town without any interesting biuldings


Łódź has the biggest amount of XIX-century buildings in Poland and the biggest area of pre-war heritage.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

^^It's very dirty though


----------



## Dziubus (Aug 18, 2009)

rychlik said:


> Is Lodz attracting any major industries (ex. pharmaceuticals)?


From pharmaceuticals Sandoz for example.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

yes, we do. no more pics from you for a while?, guess you left the country. so sad


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes, I did. But just for a couple of months, will be back in Poland in January and I already can't wait!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

del


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

A newly opened burger bar:



>


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mega-Burger/340270342731975?sk=photos_stream


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Two cool photos:


belkotto said:


> Prawie jak Niu Jorku


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Another foggy photos:


hubert said:


> Zdjęcia z Al. Marszałka Józefa Piłsudskiego 12


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Southeast downtown (+ farther areas in Widzew and Górna):









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8075315625/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

And bikes! \o/\o/\o/\o/


hudy1 said:


> Trochę rowerowo znowu będzie.
> 143
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Some fantastic architecture in and around this city. Thank you folks for visually educating us about Lodz!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks! And it's our pleasure!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cieszewski/8070489593/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cieszewski/8070495377/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Construction site of the New City Centre with the underground main railway station:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/majitsu/8050252006/


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

lodzer.m said:


> Piotrkowska Street:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From these photos Piotrkowska st. is a bit reminiscent of how Marszakkowska st. in Warsaw might have looked before WW2.
Lodz clearly has many interesting streets and buildings despite commie era blight and hopefully it will get revitalization in the same way other cities of Poland have - Wroclaw is a good example.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ We're working on it, but the starting point for Łodź is much more harder than for the other cities, and the reason for it is very complex and the blame for such status should not be completely put on Łódź itself. Many thanks for your comment! Łódź has got much great architecture indeed!

OK! There we go with more photos!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boaski/8096386903/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boaski/8096396754/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boaski/8096395882/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boaski/8096395684









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boaski/8096395344/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8102127283/


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Keep posting :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

keep on trucking Lodz


----------



## potwo-or (Apr 20, 2010)

Light Move Festival on Lodz tenement:

Creative Łódź 


The Pianist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_waPR7fzfJw&feature=plcp



Industrial Łódź 


The Pianist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utiaPbmKWyY&feature=plcp


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some more pix from the event: ^^

Light Move Festival on Facebook:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/prasal/8113988053/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8106256130/

LMF Facebook page:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^

Looks like fun. :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Let's open a new page with these! Shall we? 
Łódź Cycle Chic:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The Orthodox Alexander Nevsky Cathedral and north-east downtown behind + farther areas in northern Widzew:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0752432687851_1061270981_n.jpg&size=1361,2048









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49617151801379_324413651_n.jpg&size=2048,1542









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9946842.130657.100000116801597&type=1&theater


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8211179799/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8211938028/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8178669476/in/set-72157621788325232









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8158528350/in/set-72157621788325232









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8151561457/in/set-72157621788325232


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8192932087/in/pool-lodz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8180119404/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7090889907/in/photostream


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

If Lodz is the Capital of Central Poland I guess Warsaw is the Capital of Eastern Poland!?
Anyway, good to see this underrated Polish city on the forum, please make some updates, I think it's the third largest city in the country according to Census.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ :lol: No! :no:  Warsaw is the capital of the whole country, right? 
Łódź is just the biggest city in the very centre of Poland. And yes, it is the 3rd largest city in the country. Thanks for your kind comment, more photos on the way...


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maju_z_lodzi/8147545253/in/set-72157630838473684









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maju_z_lodzi/7684419202/in/set-72157630838473684









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maju_z_lodzi/6962346193/in/set-72157629403561733









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maju_z_lodzi/6921167409/in/set-72157629403561733









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maju_z_lodzi/6910536003/in/set-72157629403561733


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maju_z_lodzi/8130949537/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maju_z_lodzi/8130949835/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maju_z_lodzi/8130976308/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maju_z_lodzi/7684423430/in/photostream


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

instagram.com/izalach


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Lodz as usually :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you. 
Some photos from *poginho1*:

Reymont's Park









River Łódka in Zdrowie Park









Park in Zdrowie (=health )









Źródliska Park


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Same author, different photos!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*The Orthodox Alexander Nevsky Cathedral*, shown so many times in this thread, but it is so beautiful... 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harrymarmot/8199611157/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harrymarmot/8199615085/in/photostream/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

>


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151219363614864.469411.157355164863&type=3


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maju_z_lodzi/6917633855/in/set-72157629403561733









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maju_z_lodzi/6917635033/in/set-72157629403561733









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maju_z_lodzi/6917634471/in/set-72157629403561733


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice set


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

kay:

Łódź Cycle Chic:


>


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

that mural is the bomb


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics :cheers2:


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

ww_lodz said:


> http://pret-a-fote.pl/


:drool:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you guys for the last few kind comments!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/majassis/2104791464/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gasparfiszer/3336612874/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2505573857/in/[email protected]/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Loukas_'s photos:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Loukas_:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos from Lodz


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

poginho1's photos:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://pewusoft.deviantart.com/art/193-337413161









http://pewusoft.deviantart.com/art/Lodz-Skyline-325504966


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Tari Bari Bistro*

Facebook photos:










































































Paper Fashion Rock! blog photos:


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

*MiBac's* photo 'Momentum of a city':


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Love this city, it looks like many cities in one all fascinating.

lodzer.m, I'm visiitng Lodz for the first time this summer and I'm bringing friends from Canada and US, could you recommend soem places to go sightseeing, absolute musts and some restaurants etc, we may only have a day or two this time. more and more people I'm hearing have Lodz on their tourist radar. thanks buddy


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice updates from Lodz. :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8446749129/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8446747857/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8447837180/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8447836854/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8447836528/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8446751193/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8446750209/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8446749781/


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Urbanista1 said:


> Love this city, it looks like many cities in one all fascinating.


Thanks very much  



> lodzer.m, I'm visiitng Lodz for the first time this summer and I'm bringing friends from Canada and US, could you recommend soem places to go sightseeing, absolute musts and some restaurants etc, we may only have a day or two this time. more and more people I'm hearing have Lodz on their tourist radar. thanks buddy


Nice! Of course I'll give you some advice  I will send you a PM in a few weeks. See you!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://pret-a-fote.pl/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://sewerlodz.deviantart.com/art/Stajnia-346115348









http://canismaioris.deviantart.com/art/Lodz-11-186613893









http://canismaioris.deviantart.com/...:popular ((lodz) AND (by:canismaioris))&qo=18









http://matios.deviantart.com/art/Lodz-cityscape-1-196233771









http://matios.deviantart.com/art/Lo...q=boost:popular ((lodz) AND (by:matios))&qo=5









http://matios.deviantart.com/art/th...q=boost:popular ((lodz) AND (by:matios))&qo=8


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

There we go with some additional Light Move Festival 2012 photos from MiBac's:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maanavi/8451068964/in/contacts/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piotr_rygielski/8409552380/in/contacts/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/komet/8459544815/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Untitled by fzdp, on Flickr


Untitled by la délicatesse, on Flickr


bałucki by maria.apoleika, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Jacek Kusiński


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://filip-frankowski-gonciarek.blogspot.com/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://fotobolas.blox.pl/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łagiewniki by coach: http://coachfoto.blogspot.com/2012/06/las-agiewnicki.html


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

A mix...


Nocne światła by MiBac^^, on Flickr


Łódź, Plac Kościelny by dwakretki, on Flickr


IMG_4676 - Version 2 by nejmantowicz, on Flickr


IMG_0104 - Version 2 by nejmantowicz, on Flickr


IMG_0014 - Version 2 by nejmantowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, very nice photos from Lodz


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Which one's your favourite?


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

source: https://www.facebook.com/SpottedMpkLodz/photos_stream


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

hudy1's photographs of Narutowicza st.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź's like an American city, you can't tell where a street ends. 





































hudy1


----------



## Matticitt (Nov 4, 2007)

It lacks 100-story skyscrapers


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

ww_lodz said:


> Łódź's like an American city, you can't tell where a street ends.


Some even say that is like Detroit


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Rombi said:


> Some even say that is like Detroit


And actually that's mostly bull**t.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lodz by Atheist_Lenses, on Flickr









http://kontakt24.tvn24.pl/index.php...ia-festwial-swiatla,63726.html?categoryId=496


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

źródło: http://barklu.bikestats.pl/


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Winter Sunsets by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr


Winter Sunsets by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr


Autumn Sunsets by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://smugg.deviantart.com/art/Poznanski-s-Palace-345315516









http://kirda9113.deviantart.com/art/Vibrant-life-354880218









http://darknetcs.deviantart.com/art/Stronghold-330382781


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://pewusoft.deviantart.com/art/181-334123395









http://pewusoft.deviantart.com/art/178-333525147


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Downtown looming over Retkinia


Retkinia by night 02 by campusik, on Flickr


Retkinia by night 03 by campusik, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

IMG_3153 by klama_lodz, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

IMG_5508 by klama_lodz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Lodz


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lodz, Polska - 26.02.2012 (6) by Yuri Novitsky, on Flickr


Lodz, Polska - 03.10.2011 by Yuri Novitsky, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

RED BULL TOUR BUS: PEZET Ω TOUR - ŁÓDŹ
fot. Piotr Jakubowski www.redbulltourbus.pl


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Manufaktura by rafzyh, on Flickr


Manufaktura by rafzyh, on Flickr


Manufaktura by rafzyh, on Flickr


Manufaktura by rafzyh, on Flickr


Manufaktura by rafzyh, on Flickr


Manufaktura 11 by rafzyh, on Flickr


Manufaktura by rafzyh, on Flickr


Manufaktura by rafzyh, on Flickr


Manufaktura by rafzyh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And the newest updates are also very nice


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

A morning ride. Later it rained by Nautintoo, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

hudy1's:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Poland by AustinSmithF, on Flickr


DSC_6381 by M K Strzeleccy, on Flickr


DSC_6343 by M K Strzeleccy, on Flickr


DSC_6402 by M K Strzeleccy, on Flickr


DSC_6342 by M K Strzeleccy, on Flickr


DSC_6396 by M K Strzeleccy, on Flickr


DSC_6397 by M K Strzeleccy, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Poland by AustinSmithF, on Flickr


Poland by AustinSmithF, on Flickr









ryszard ochucki









ryszard ochucki


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

107_0339 by J Rutkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

City street in the night by Ciddi Biri, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Lodz, Polska - 26.02.2012 (6) by Yuri Novitsky, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Lodz, Polska - 26.02.2012 (2) by Yuri Novitsky, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

01062013-DSC_4611 by Nautintoo, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Lodz, Poland by sebby1.0, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Untitled by rygielski.piotr, on Flickr


in the city by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Great photos found by *UjaiDidida*!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

>>> NEXT PAGE


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://pret-a-fote.pl/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Musem of [modern] Art - second oldest in the world (after MoMA):









http://secesja.deviantart.com/art/Neoplastycyzm-381094971









http://secesja.deviantart.com/art/i-really-see-grey-381096749


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Author: Robert Zapędowski










Source: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15079371921825&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Paweł Hikisz; source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.215280975234998.46728.215079371921825&type=1.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Park w Łódź by Caner Göz, on Flickr


Most by Caner Göz, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Horse on Right by Caner Göz, on Flickr


Legionów by Caner Göz, on Flickr


Legonów by Caner Göz, on Flickr


Not Enough by Caner Göz, on Flickr


Piotrkowska by Caner Göz, on Flickr


Łódź Main Square by Caner Göz, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

[/url] Midnight City - M83 by Caner Göz, on Flickr[/IMG]


Campus by Caner Göz, on Flickr


Stanisława Kostki by Caner Göz, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Do it! by Caner Göz, on Flickr


PKP Trains - Poland Railways by Caner Göz, on Flickr


Graffiti by Caner Göz, on Flickr


Graffiti by Caner Göz, on Flickr


Unordinary by Caner Göz, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

SOURCE: http://zyga981.deviantart.com/art/Group-1-IMG-3484-IMG-3491-5-images-375300715


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

imm021_19 by lenskoala, on Flickr


imm002_0 by lenskoala, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Downtown Łódź by Paweł Hikisz:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

98040026 by lenskoala, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*hudy1*'s photos:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódź Cycle Chic: Borough of Widzew Is In


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice series of photos from Lodz. :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

posted by *lenin*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice, I'll be there in August, yeh!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/igerslodz/9215878760/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/igerslodz/9259542586/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

East Widzew by *hudy1*:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacek-/9293257387/in/[email protected]/ (Jacek Buczynski)


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Photos taken by *Loukas_*:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

FotoBolas:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*coach_lodz*'s photos of Traugutta St.:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*coach_lodz*'s photos:


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

photo by me


----------



## Wesoły Romek (Aug 2, 2007)

^^ Great, thanks!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Yep! This is the Cathedral. 

If you have any other photos as nice as this one, do not hasitate to post them up!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*MiBac*'s:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Lodz has some of the most beautiful 'kamienice' in Poland. Amazing detail.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Lodz


----------



## Wesoły Romek (Aug 2, 2007)

Marbur66 said:


> Lodz has some of the most beautiful 'kamienice' in Poland. Amazing detail.


Thanks! That's true


----------



## lodzer.m (May 16, 2006)

Piotrkowska Street 



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Jarosław Klamka, Flickr:


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź, Light Move Festival 2012









Magdalena Kowalczyk


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/igerslodz/9451449262/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mvm84/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*coach_lodz*'s photos:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łukasz Pietrzak, flickr:











taipan_pl, flickr:











realnasty, flickr:











taipan_pl, flickr:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Michał Ludwiczak Photography:


----------



## Wesoły Romek (Aug 2, 2007)

Co mi tu zdjęcia z USA wklejasz hno:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

North downtown by *karol.ldz*:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

_Friday, Łódź, Bike_ by Łódź Cycle Chic:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

source: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...156.1073741833.605454272828112&type=1&theater


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/koqu/











source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

amazing city, though a little rough around the edges and maybe even in the core. but so much new construction of a high caliber, truly amazing. a must see for fans of cities starting a massing renaissance and lovers of industrial retrofit, maybe even as much as SoHo and TrBeCa.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Light Move Festival 2013 by *hudy1*:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

DoubleTree by Hilton hotel as seen by *coach_lodz*:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*hudy1*'s:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*MiBac*'s photos of Łódź's second mural by INTI:












Here's the final effect:









source: INTI's Facebook


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gip_7/10872208245/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nowaccy/10815925145/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The White Factory (Central Museum of Textiles):









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10633027994/in/set-72157633747060601









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8859670394/in/set-72157633747060601


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

That mural is pretty amazing. The best I've seen. 

I hope the revitalization continues of this city. It has so much great architecture. Like I've written before, paint can do wonders.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

MiBac's photos:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*SEQUIN*'s photos:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lodz


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The Tobaco Hotel interiors:























































source: http://blog.sotiriouphotography.com/index.php/hotel-tobaco/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Retkinia by *MiBac*:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some nice fashion shots from a flea market at the club Dom (Pol. _house_):


>


source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151833067843841.1073741835.320990498840&type=3


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ananielee/11195247454/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*coach_lodz*'s photos:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Guys from Portugal.












https://www.facebook.com/urbanforms?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Guys from Brazil.























https://www.facebook.com/urbanforms?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/urbanforms?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/urbanforms?fref=photo


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

the White Factory by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr

streets of Łódź by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Lodz is becoming a fascinating open air museum. Who says legitimate artists only show their work in indoor galleries. I say this kind of art beats any Picasso or Matisse for beauty and accessibility.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

the White Factory by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr

the White Factory by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr

the White Factory by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*EC-1, the very first Łódź power plant built in 1907 now transformed into a cultural center, located in the "new city center" area:*

EC-1 Łódź Poland by Jacek Rutkowski Fotografia, on Flickr

EC-1 Łódź Poland by Jacek Rutkowski Fotografia, on Flickr

EC-1 Łódź Poland by Jacek Rutkowski Fotografia, on Flickr

EC-1 Łódź Poland by Jacek Rutkowski Fotografia, on Flickr

EC-1 Łódź Poland by Jacek Rutkowski Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

FABRYCZNA.in:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Dark Frame


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*source*: instagram.com/alexander.swiatek


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Roosevelt Street*

Roosevelta, Łódź by Timon91, on Flickr

IMG_3527_LR by mrotschny, on Flickr

the colours of the city by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr

seems Santa is coming to town .-) by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr

Sidewalking by Arkadious, on Flickr

in the fog by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Love those Lodz murals. Can't wait until the new train station is finished and the city has a new heart.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some of my December 15th street-style photos:


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

*Progress of the construction of new Lodz Fabryczna central railway station*

*October 2013*



*February 2014*



*July 2014*



*August 2014*



*December 2014*



*January 2015*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Łódzki Klub Turystów Kolarzy:


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

Some excellent ones by *@MiBac* :cheers:



>


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Wonderful photos. Interesting city.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

Some caps from *Hudy1* amazing and crazy thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545850





hudy1 said:


> 2819
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

Rainbow above the changing city 



dexter2 said:


> To jeszcze jedno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Office-R U/C 


MiBac said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

>


Padron - Lodz By Drone


----------



## Interrogate (Feb 20, 2010)

W sumie nawet wyremontowane wszystkie kamienice mało by zmieniły.. Szarość tych dachów wszystko psuje. hno:
Gdyby były pokryte dachówką rudą*to zniszczonych elewacji nikt by nie zauważył, ale wiem, że to się nigdy nie stanie u nas


----------



## tienti (Apr 29, 2015)

Taki już nasz urok, Bawarią nie będziemy . Zdjęcia z lotu ptaka jesienią zawsze będą przygnębiające. Ale za to pięknie wyglądają wiosną, latem czy zimą.  Nie ma co narzekać


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Paweł Augustyniak - Fotografia:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

>


R.M. Fotografia


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

instagram.com/stefanowy


Valasquez said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Radek Redman Stępień‎ @ FOTOGRAFICZNA ŁÓDŹ:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lodz City by UNITED ŁKS ŁÓDŹ, on Flickr

WRWCITY by UNITED ŁKS ŁÓDŹ, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Paweł Augustyniak - Fotografia:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Sieku Photo:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

>


https://uml.lodz.pl/aktualnosci/art...mIB60Vkq5XtsL_D_cmkQGAMtX0uv_Wh0SOAEhV1R9WLoE


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

>


https://www.facebook.com/galerialodzka/photos/a.141769285862591/2493848983987931/?type=3&theater


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/photos/a.181327954863/10156927705329864/?type=3&theater


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

>


https://www.facebook.com/lodzwatekc...896969290569/2372394202974170/?type=3&theater


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Stavrotti said:


>


...


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

lenin said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/jestemlodz/photos/


...


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

A new tower:


MiBac said:


> Zdjęcia *Hi Piotrkowska* z dnia 13.02:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Funky Koval said:


> 23.03.2020


...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Saulius Julius*​


----------

